# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Бизюлька

## net surfer

Хит сезона - песня "Рачок" от 17-летней певицы Бизюлька :) 
Маленький рачок
Пятится задом
И имеет все
От жизни что надо
То к чему идут
другие за годы
Достигает он
легко задним ходом 
Хитроумный рачок
притворялся как мог
Дурачком, дурачком, дурачком
Приближается ночь
и ты тоже непрочь
Стать рачком, стать рачком 
... 
И с этим хитом она пыталась попасть на Евровидение 2006! :o 
Скачать можно тут: http://www.bizyulka.ru/rachok.mp3 http://www.idiot.ru/radio/rachok.mp3

----------


## Rtyom

Стать рачком?   ::

----------


## net surfer

На всякий случай, я к тексту песни никакого отношения не имею :)

----------


## Rtyom

Ну, если ей 17, то всё возможно... (Это я не к твоему посту, так - мысли по поводу)  ::

----------


## net surfer

Слова не она писала :)  http://www.dni.ru/news/showbiz/2006/3/9/78846.html

----------


## Dimitri

Бред полный.. "Бизюлька"! лол :))

----------


## Бармалей

> Стать рачком?

 Ой! Надеюсь, что не значит то, что я думаю... А также задний ход!?!?!?! Это не плохое значение имеет?

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Стать рачком?  :o   Ой! Надеюсь, что не значит то, что я думаю...

 тут двусмысленное выражение :) В этом весь смысл её песни

----------


## Бармалей

Can someone translate this song? If it's not some horrible double-entendre, then it just seems to be a really silly, pointless diddy...

----------


## Moryachka

> Can someone translate this song? If it's not some horrible double-entendre, then it just seems to be a really silly, pointless diddy...

 По-моему песня эта и действительно бессмысленна.  Люди обращают внимание на нее только из-за того, что она сверхестественно грубая.

----------


## mishau_

Ей бы сольфеджио подучить для начала. М-да, по сравнению с Долиной, Отиевой и еще нескольких, все остальные у нас - бздюльки, это точно.   

> По-моему песня эта и действительно бессмысленна.

 Не разглядели сатиры. Эта песня про фабрику звезд. Barmaley, all young girls, singers have go through bed to become famous and untwisted. That's what the song is about.  ::

----------


## basurero

А мне нравится песня, хоть я не понимаю лирику.....

----------


## mishau_

basurero, see my previous post.  www.idiot.ru  
wow! 
Цивилизационная пирамида 
Международный трибунал по бывшей Югославии. 
Международный трибунал по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по бывшей Югославии. 
Международный трибунал по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по расслеованию деятельности международного трибунала по бывшей Югославии. 
Международный трибунал по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по расслеованию деятельности международного трибунала по бывшей Югославии. 
Международный трибунал по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по расслеованию деятельности международного трибунала по бывшей Югославии. 
Международный трибунал по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по расслеованию деятельности международного трибунала по бывшей Югославии. 
Международный трибунал по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по расследованию деятельности международного трибунала по расслеованию деятельности международного трибунала по бывшей Югославии.

----------


## Moryachka

> Не разглядели сатиры. Эта песня про фабрику звезд. Barmaley, all young girls, singers have go through bed to become famous and untwisted. That's what the song is about.

   ::  Ага - я поняла, спасибо.  Прочитала все, поняла все слова, думала, что дрянь - а все еще в общий смысл не вникалась!   ::   Много и много чего предстоит узнать... (кстати - как будет по-русски "to jump to conclusions"?)

----------


## Dimitri

> (кстати - как будет по-русски "to jump to conclusions"?)

 прийти к выводу
прийти к умозаключению - это более научно =)

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Стать рачком?  :o   Ой! Надеюсь, что не значит то, что я думаю... А также задний ход!?!?!?! Это не плохое значение имеет?

 It means to take a doggy style position :)

----------


## Friendy

> (кстати - как будет по-русски "to jump to conclusions"

  делать поспешные выводы, делать выводы слишком поспешно. 
For example:
Please, don't jump to conclusions - пожалуйста, не надо делать (такие) поспешные выводы
Edit: also "поспешить с выводами"

----------


## Lampada

> (кстати - как будет по-русски "to jump to conclusions"?)
> 			
> 		  прийти к выводу
> прийти к умозаключению - это более научно =)

 или _сделать вывод, выводы
сделать умозаключение_ 
Jump to conclusion - не вникая в суть дела, сделать умозаключение
Да, _сделать поспешные выводы_  - лучший перевод (Я не прочитала предыдущий пост).

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Стать рачком?     Ой! Надеюсь, что не значит то, что я думаю... А также задний ход!?!?!?! Это не плохое значение имеет?   It means to take a doggy style position

 Да, знал. Я просто хотел бы думать, что было другое объяснение...

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Стать рачком?     Ой! Надеюсь, что не значит то, что я думаю... А также задний ход!?!?!?! Это не плохое значение имеет?   It means to take a doggy style position    Да, знал. Я просто хотел бы думать, что было другое объяснение...

 "To take a doggy style position" это Встать рачком (то о чем Barmaley подумал). 
Фраза же "Стать рачком" в данном контексте означает "стать похожим на рачка" или "идти по жизни так как этот рачок". Действительно неплохая идея, не так ли?  ::

----------


## flowforever

> Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by net surfer        Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Стать рачком?     Ой! Надеюсь, что не значит то, что я думаю... А также задний ход!?!?!?! Это не плохое значение имеет?   It means to take a doggy style position    Да, знал. Я просто хотел бы думать, что было другое объяснение...   "To take a doggy style position" это Встать рачком (то о чем Barmaley подумал). 
> Фраза же "Стать рачком" в данном контексте означает "стать похожим на рачка" или "идти по жизни так как этот рачок". Действительно неплохая идея, не так ли?

 ехеехехе неплохо..))

----------


## mishau_

> Фраза же "Стать рачком" в данном контексте означает "стать похожим на рачка" или "идти по жизни так как этот рачок". Действительно неплохая идея, не так ли? Smile

 А я думаю, эта фраза используется сразу в прямом и переностном смыслах, убивает 2 зайцев одним камнем, скть.   
Есть в риторике такой прием - эквивокация (ambiguitas), вот примеры  
Депутаты парламента рассматривают законопроект, по которому предполагается снизить налоги на выпуск презервативов с тем, чтобы защитить отечественных... производителей. 
*** 
- Посмотрите на некоторых восточных долгожителей. Они имеют по несколько жен, взрослых детей. И их дети тоже имеют большие шансы на долгожительство. 
- Я не совсем понял, кто кого имеет? 
За этими штанами ничего не стоит (М. Жванецкий)

----------


## Rtyom

Круто!  ::

----------


## kasper

Бизюльки всякие. Ужасть! еще и Сергей Зверев запел  ммлляяяя 
наша эстрада - это обезьянник с элементами цирка!

----------


## Бармалей

> Депутаты парламента рассматривают законопроект, по которому предполагается снизить налоги на выпуск презервативов с тем, чтобы защитить отечественных... производителей.

 Hehe. Even a foreigner who speaks lousy Russian understands those two meanings...  ::

----------

